# need a drawing done - completed - picture attached



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know there are artist on this board.

I have a picture of myself and Secret I want drawn up/painted and then I will frame it and put it on my wall. Will need to be in black and white

This will be a treasured possession so I am looking for someone who knows how to do people and goats.

If you are interested in possibly helping me out contact me here or [email protected]

I can do a trade or I can pay you.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

Can you post the pic you want to have the artwork done from?

Might get some bites that way


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

I'd love to help. B&W paintings are my forte IMO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

I may be....as well...will have to see a pic though.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

* agree with Pam*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

I dont want to post the picture


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

Awwww 
But we would all love to see the pic


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

I cant explain why but I just dont want to -- *shrug*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

ok its similar to this one

[attachment=0:1uniq3sp]Secret and me3.jpg[/attachment:1uniq3sp]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

How cute..... I am unsure... if I can do people ...never done them before.... There is somethings.... I have never done before ....but...when I did do them...they did turn out good..... :wink:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: need a drawing done - calling all artists*

Stacey, if you'll go to my Facebook page, there's a lady on there named Amber Wannielista. She also has a fan page that you can get to through my profile called "Amber's Art." She and I went to high school together at a performing arts high school in Florida, and she's a VERY talented, award-winning artist. She's working on a portrait of my son right now from a photograph I sent her (I'm trading her one of my dolls for it). If you send her a message, I'm sure she'd work out a trade for you. She's in Korea right now, but she checks her messages frequently, and she'll be back in the US in a couple of weeks.
-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Katrina - AlaskaBoers did it as a painting

[attachment=0:wedtalmu]Photo 13.jpg[/attachment:wedtalmu]

Thank you so much its beautiful!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg thats sooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

It is just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Its awesome!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...Katrina did a wonderful job.... it's beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow that is gorgeous, I bet you are tickled pink. I would be that is so nice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I am very happy - she did send me a picture of it before sending so I had an idea of what it would look like. Now I just need to find a frame so I can display it properly


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...they is beautiful! Good work Katrina!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

That is GORGEOUS! Nice work!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha thanks!  

Hope you dont mind I moved secret's leg. the foreshortening would have made it awkward looking


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great job Katrina. Lucky girl, Stacey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course not Katrina -- its beautiful


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

wow--that is really nice!! wish I had artistic talent like that! You would have gotten a stick figure human with a funky dog looking goat from me lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW!!! That is GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats on such a beautiful painting! And Katrina! You have amazing talent!


----------

